# [RISOLTO] - Failed to set user font

## lsegalla

Salve, ho un problema, penso molto banale.

All'avvio mi capitano a un certo punto un sacco di righe tutte uguali che citano esattamente:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> This file contains 3 fonts: 8x8, 8x14 and 8x16. Please indicate using an option -8 or -14 or -16 which one you want to be loaded
> 
> This file contains 3 fonts: 8x8, 8x14 and 8x16. Please indicate using an option -8 or -14 or -16 which one you want to be loaded
> ...

 

Fin qui tutto chiaro che sembra uno stupido problema di font ma... non so dove devo indicare questa opzione

ao lot quan ao thoi trang cho be ban buon ban buon ao nguc rbi do boi xe day cao cap cho be ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai chup anh studio o ha noi

La stessa cosa capita lanciando il comando rc

Ho provato anche a lanciare rc -8 ad esempio, ma lo interpreta come un comando relativo al runlevel

Scirvendo man rc fra l'altro non ottengo nulla e quindi...... non so cosa fareLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

nessuno sa cos'è sta roba ?

quan lot nam do ngu goi cam thoi trang be gai cao cap vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao ao lot nam do boi tre em cao cap thoi trang be trai thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu chup hinh cho beLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Cosa hai messo in  /etc/conf.d/consolefont nella variabile CONSOLEFONT  :Question: 

----------

## lsegalla

C'è scritto quanto segue: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="161.cp"
> 
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
> ...

 

ao lot nam sieu mong do ngu thoi trang be gai vest cong so chan vay cong so ao lot nam cao cap do boi tre em dep thoi trang be trai cao cap vest cong so nu ao so mi nu chup hinh cho be

Mi viene un dubbio: dentro a  /etc/conf.d/ non dovrebbe esserci anche una directory CONSOLEFONTS oltre a sto file ?  (magari mi sbaglio)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Mi viene un dubbio: dentro a  /etc/conf.d/ non dovrebbe esserci anche una directory CONSOLEFONTS oltre a sto file ?  (magari mi sbaglio)

 

io non la ho..

prova a settare in /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

----------

## lsegalla

Mah, mi sembra di vedere meno casino di errori però compare ora una scritta di questo tipo: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CANNOT OPEN FONT FILE DEFAULT8X16
> 
> 

 

ao lot nam cao cap do boi tre em dep thoi trang be trai cao cap vest cong so nu ao so mi nu ao lot nam sieu mong do ngu thoi trang be gai vest cong so chup hinh cho be

Qua mi manca qualche file di questi fonts, ma non riesco ancora a capire come fare con sta cosaLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

hai dato uno sguardo qui?

----------

## lsegalla

Certo, ho fatte tutte qualche giorno fa ste cose... ti faccio notare una cosa che manca anche a te a sto punto

Cito una parte di questa guida (e mi sento così anche un po' sollevato, ahah, per una volta sono meno imbranato)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per fare in modo che la propria console mostri il simbolo dell'euro bisogna impostare la variabile CONSOLEFONT in /etc/conf.d/consolefont in modo che punti ad un file presente in /usr/share/consolefonts/ (senza .psfu.gz). lat9w-16 possiede il simbolo dell'euro.

 

Quindi qui dentro dovrebbero esserci dei file (dentro alla dir consolefonts che nemmeno tu hai... ma dove li prendo sti file?

Dove e come li installo? Questo non lo so.... e soprattutto... perchè non ce li ho già?

Un minuto dopo ho trovato alcune risposte: con un bel locate ho visto che tutti questi files invece di essere in /etc/conf.d/consolefonts si trovano in /usr/share/consolefonts/

do ngu nam dep quan ao thoi trang quan ao so sinh cho be vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao bo do nu quan lot nam tui ngu cao cap cho be thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu chup anh thoi trang dep

Quindi ho copiato i files che mi interessavano in /etc/conf.d/consolefonts e ho riavviato.

Gli errori son spariti, adesso mi posso concentrare su qualcos'altro.

PS - Curiosità se dai il comando rc non ti dà nessun messaggio di errore sui fonts?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Quindi ho copiato i files che mi interessavano in /etc/conf.d/consolefonts e ho riavviato.
> 
> Gli errori son spariti, adesso mi posso concentrare su qualcos'altro.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

Ste manovre sono un pò azzardate (non che "imballino" il sistema, ma non è il modo giusto di procedere).

Puoi postare il contenuto del tuo /etc/conf.d/consolefonts?

Comunque:

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi qui dentro dovrebbero esserci dei file (dentro alla dir consolefonts che nemmeno tu hai... ma dove li prendo sti file? 
> 
> Dove e come li installo? Questo non lo so.... e soprattutto... perchè non ce li ho già? 
> ...

 

```

# qfile /usr/share/consolefonts/lat9w-16.psfu.gz

sys-apps/kbd (/usr/share/consolefonts/lat9w-16.psfu.gz)

# qlist -e kbd|grep consolefonts

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-10.a0-ff.08.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-6.a0-ff.14.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-7.a0-ff.14.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-9.a0-ff.08.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-5.a0-ff.14.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-5.a0-ff.08.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-8.a0-ff.14.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-4.a0-ff.14.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/none.00-17.14.gz

...

...

...

```

(qfile e qlist fanno parte del pacchetto app-portage/portage-utils)

----------

## noice

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> PS - Curiosità se dai il comando rc non ti dà nessun messaggio di errore sui fonts?

 

veramente non mi esce nessun errore sui fonts e il carattere dell'euro mi funziona..

dalla guida in inglese

```
In order to get your console to display the Euro symbol, you will need to set CONSOLEFONT in /etc/conf.d/consolefont to a file found in /usr/share/consolefonts/ (without the .psfu.gz). lat9w-16 has the Euro symbol.
```

forse è piu' chiara (settare e non linkare)

 :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> Ste manovre sono un pò azzardate (non che "imballino" il sistema, ma non è il modo giusto di procedere). 

 

Eheh, qualche volta ci si deve arrangiare pur di non rompere le balle eccessivamente     :Laughing: 

Il contenuto del file consolefonts l'ho messo qualche post fa, fammelo ripescare...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
> 
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni" 
> ...

 

...cmq questo insegna che la procedura di installazione automatica dev'essere più incasinata di quella manuale, ahah

se una procedura è automatica tutte ste cose dovrebbero essere già a posto     :Laughing: 

vabè che il sistema funzia lo stesso, ma non mi piace quando vedo scorrere errori all'avvio... eh!!

do lot annie do lot nam sieu mong bo cho be ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu do boi nu quan ao nu han quoc yem an cho be chan vay cong so chan vay cong so chup anh thoi trang

PS - ma come faccio a settarlo che putna a un file di quella location quando per default va a prendersi quel che c'è in /etc/conf.d/consolefonts?

----------

